

Noble Advertising Concept Banned By Facebook  - azores5
http://wp.me/pVWOa-1

======
taphangum
I'm launching something similar but for twitter.

Clickable Link: <http://twitspare.com>

Its a very crowded space. I think there's a reason why people haven't really
tried doing it for facebook.

